# Anonim alkoholisták fóruma



## Hubardoni (2016 Augusztus 11)

Volt egy ilyen című blogom és kaptam egy tanácsot,hogy talán itt sokkal sikeresebb lenne.Megpróbálom bemásolni az ottan eddig megjelenteket.


----------



## Hubardoni (2016 Augusztus 11)

Szeretnék egy olyan blogot nyitni, ahol mindenki elmondhatná tapasztalatait az alkohol függőségével kapcsolatban. Tanulhatnánk mindannyian egymás hibáiból, sikerélményeiből stb. Természetesen én is fogok írni. Nem találtam ilyen témájú fórumot, ezért szeretném kezdeményezni. Nem szeretnék csoportba járni, de a Fórumon mindent a lehető legőszintébben szeretnék leírni és várom mások leírását is. Várom egy moderátor visszajelzését is, hogy mehetne ez a Fórum névtelen hozzászólásokkal vagy sem, esetleg már fut is egy ilyen fórum?! Úgy gondolom, helyes volna nekem írnom leghamarabb. Mivel már meghaladtam a 60. évemet, nagyon hosszú lenne, mindent leírni az alkohollal és velem kapcsolatban. De ami engem arra indított, hogy kezdeményezzem ezt a témát, egy érdekes velem megtörtént eset volt. Mivel egy furcsa "ideg alapon lábfázással" küszködöm egy jó néhány éve, miután sok mindent kipróbáltam de sajnos eredmény nélkül, azt találtam ki, hogy munkaidő után, a számítógép elé ülök egy-két sör társaságában, és számítógépes játékot (egyszerű golyós Zumma játékok) folytattok amíg elfogy a sör (konkrétan három feles). Na ez olyan nagyon bevált, hogy az egy csoda. Igen ám de a dolog mindennapossá vált, és sokszor elrontotta az éjszakai pihenésemet! Azt mondtam, hogy ezen változtatni kell. Le szedtem a játékokat a gépről, lefekvés előtt. Másnap leültem a gép elé a megszokott 3 sörrel és megnéztem a postaládám, és még egy-két dolgot, és amikor már nem volt mit nézegessek, még mindig volt 2 söröm. Néztem őket és azon gondolkoztam, hogy mit is kezdjek velük, mert már nem kívántam őket. Természetesen nem én találtam ki, hogy a függőségek szoros kapcsolatban vannak bizonyos szokásokkal, de az bizonyos, hogy én magam most tapasztaltam először. Ezt szerettem volna megosztani mindenkivel aki hasonló nehézséggel küszködik mint én. Mert ez tulajdonképpen alkoholizmus, hiába is próbálnánk kimagyarázni. Én most például, úgy döntöttem, hogyha nincs játék, akkor sör se legyen. Mondjuk nincs kifogásom a számítógépes (NORMÁLIS) játékokkal, de akkor az olyan legyen ahol számít az ha teljesen józan vagy, és egy kis alkohol is lehetetlenné teszi, hogy játszódj! Annyi mondanivalóm volna még, de félek a hosszúsága miatt senki el nem olvasná (ebben a rohanó világban) ! A célom az, hogy ha beindul ez a Fórum, én is tanuljak, tőletek és ti is tőlem. Bátorság mindenkinek, vállaljátok fel úgy ahogy én is felvállalom..."ALKOHOLISTA VAGYOK DE GYÓGYULNI AKAROK"...Várom a jelentkezéseteket, gondolataitokat, ötleteiteket, tanácsaitokat...Szeretettel, Hubardoni a GYÓGYULNI AKARÓ ALKOHOLISTA!


----------



## Hubardoni (2016 Augusztus 11)

Hubardoni Tegnap 17:31-korPage40-örvendek,hogy csatlakoztál. Tulajdonképpen ez is egy betegség, amit kezelni lehet és kezelni is kell. Sok olyan betegség van ahol nem elég csak a gyógyszereket szedni, hanem akarni is kell meggyógyulni. Az alkoholizmus is ilyen. Nagyon sok olyan alkoholista létezik aki, nem is tud róla,hogy "az", és nagyon sok olyan van, aki habár tudja, nem meri felvállalni. Nincs ebben semmi szégyen, hiszen lehet, hogy örököltük (ami nem jelenti azt,hogy ne tudnánk uralkodni felette), vagy egy tragédia során barátkoztunk meg túlságosan a "pohárral" és így vette át az irányítást az életünk felett,vagy éppenséggel rossz társaságba keveredtünk és ennek hatására lettünk az alkohollal szoros barátságba, és még sorolhatnám. De mivel 100 ezrével vannak példák arra,hogy alkoholisták már 10,20,30 éve nem fogyasztanak alkoholt, nekünk miért ne sikerülhetne? Én például áttértem a sörről a finom erdei teára,és amikor sört innék,hát teát iszok. Vásároltam magamnak komoly teafőző kannát 2l-est,amely sípol amikor készen van a tea.Már 9 napja teázok, de megmondom,hogy volt egy visszaesésem. Az egyik este megengedtem magamnak egy 0,75 l-es vörösbort és másnap egész nap fájt a fejem! Úgyhogy ismét teázok! Írod,hogy ritkábban iszol de sokat...Hát,hogy úgy mondjam én is különböző fázisokon mentem át az életem során, amíg sikerült arra a pontra eljutni,hogy úgy igyak,hogy ne részegedjek meg! A baj csak az, hogy rendszeres ivó lett belőlem! Mindennap ittam, és ez rosszabb annál mint amikor valaki ritkábban és többet iszik! Egyelőre ennyi. Kicsit sokbeszédű vagyok,de hát maga a téma is olyan...Válaszolok,ha válaszolsz! És kérek mindenkit,aki úgy érzi,hogy közénk tartozik,írjon bátran! Semmi baja nem származhat belőle, csak a javára válhat! Szívesen olvasnám akár szakképzett orvosok véleményét is,ha van rá idejük! Most már tényleg leteszem a "tollat"! Sok alkoholmentes szép napot mindenkinek aki hozzánk tartozik ! ! !


----------



## Hubardoni (2016 Augusztus 11)

_*Másolással átköltöztettem a blogomat erre a fórumra,hátha többen is reagálnak majd rá. *_


----------



## Melitta (2016 Augusztus 11)

Szerintem jo otlet , mert bizony egyre tobb az alkohollal kozkodo emberek, sok fele oka lehet, de hogy kellene foglalkozni , segiteni az biztos.
Tobb embert is ismerek akiknek nem sikerult lekuzdeni ezt a szenvedelybetegseget pedig szeretnek a lelkuk melyen .
Erdemes lenne azt is tisztazni mi is az az alkoholizmus, mikortol szamit alkoholistanak egy ember.


----------



## kágyula (2016 Augusztus 11)

Szervusztok ,
gondoltam benézzek már ide mert érdekelt volna a dolog , de nem nagy a tolongás hiszen ha ide megirod már nem vagy "anonim" ! Aztán nehézz ám mások elött csupaszra vettközni mégha egy közös megbeszélésre elmegy az ember gyermeke mint szokás , nemhogy itt !
Aztán Melitta , hogy mennyi és mikortól kezdödik az alkoholizmus az kérlek ahány "szakembert" megkérdezel annyiféle választ fogsz kapni ! Van amely azt mondja , hogy már az is alkoholista aki renszeresen megissza a napi 1 igen ird és mond 1 üveg sörét ! Más meg javasolja mint orvos , hogy igen is mondjuk a vöröbor fogyasztása , rendszeresen napi 1-2 pohárkával javitja a közérzetett , a vérereket tisztitja etc.pp. tehát mind mást mond !Aztán van ám aki hónapokig egy kortyott nem iszik alkoholt , de kattan valami a fejébe és füttyül az egészre , majd hónapokig kisem tud jóformán józanodni ! Ez nem olyan egyszerü mint sokan gondolják és egy nagyon rögös , buktatos ut melyen sok segitségre van az embernek szüksége , hiszen ezt egyedül leküzdeni szinte lehetttlen ! De akarat és megint csak akaratra van szükség , meg ssegitötársakra , akik ha az ember ugyérzi , hogy egyedül van akkor ott vannak és segitenek , éreztettik hogy nem vagy egyedül és fontos vagy mások számára is alkohol nélkül !! Aztán a szenvedély betegség nem csak az Alkoholistákra vonatkozik ám , mert ugye a kokszosok , gyogyszert szedök /van belöllük is elég/meg ugye a legujabb a computer illetve más játékok is a "szenvedély" betegség fogalmához tartoznak !! Na lelépek , csak gondoltam kicsit már megmozgatom más fantáziáját is .


----------



## AndiC (2016 Augusztus 11)

Alkoholistanak szamit az, aki napi rendszeresseggel fogyaszt alkoholt valamilyen formaban.

Hubardoni, a teazas nem rossz, de maradj napi *1L*-nel, tobbel csak a majad farasztod, igyal sok vizet, egyel sok gyumolcsot. Probalj meg szedni Magne-B6-ot, idegrendszer nyugtato-erosito ( B vitaminokat ne sorbol gyujtsed be), es sportolj.
Ha nem vagy nagyon tulsulyos, idod es lehetoseged is van ra, kocogj, biciklizz vagy ussz, jarj edzoterembe, szoval mindenkeppen szukseged van kis eletmodvaltasra. Ha ezekbol semmi sem valosithato meg, legalabb 8km-es napi setakat tegyel.

kulonben milyen teakat is iszol?


----------



## Hubardoni (2016 Augusztus 11)

Van egy kis időm. Röviden válaszolnék egy-két dologra. 1). Anonim alkoholisták-a való világban az alkoholisták összegyűlnek egy helyen és nyíltan beszélnek a gondjaikról szemtől szembe. Na ezekhez viszonyítva mi ANONIMOKNAK mondhatjuk magunkat. Amúgy ki lenne az aki internetes nyomozást folytatna a kilétünk felől...A világ legkülönbözőbb részeiben élünk...Nemcsak Kanadában...Amúgy ezt a dolgot FEL KELL VÁLLALNI! 2).Egyetértek azzal,hogy az alkoholizmus megfogalmazása körül vannak viták, de azért mi magunk nagyjából el tudjuk dönteni magunkról,hogy is állunk ezzel. Nézzünk csak a tükörbe és beszéljünk őszintén magunkkal...3).Kb. napi 3 csésze teát iszok,vizet sajnos nem eleget iszok (dolgozok rajta),gyümölcsből is több kellene. 10 és 18 km körüli távolságot teszek meg egy eliptikus szoba biciklivel,közben teokratikus videót nézek...4). Nem akarlak megbántani,kedves AndiC, de gyógyszert csak olyant fogyasztok amit orvos ír fel,vagy javasol. Hát most csak ennyi lenne. Majd még benézek. Szép alkoholmentes napot mindenkinek!


----------



## kágyula (2016 Augusztus 11)

Szervusz Hubardoni ,
az kérlek igaz , hogy az Anonim alkoholisták , vagy vegyük szenvedély betegek egy csoportba üllnek össze és mesélik el dolgaikat , de tudod ezt nevezeik csoport terápiának és azért hiába is is virtuális itt , de mégsem oly "meghitt" mint ott a nyilvános . Mert kérlek ami a csoporton belül történik az ott is marad!! Azt hogy fel kell vállalni az igaz , de kérdem már töled , ha ennyire tudod a dolgokat akkor neked erre szükséged nincsen ! Te amint látom már terápoltad magad , mert tudod az alkoholista az sohasem alkoholista , a szomszédék Józsiia az igen mert az 2 láda sört is megiszik , én nem ! tehát már itt kezdödik a probléma és addig kérlek tornászhatsz mint hozzátartozó mert egy idö után ugyszintén függöségbe kerül a család is ! Ezt nemtudom hogy hivják , nálunk coabhängig-keit a neve , tudod csak ugy a margora ,magam több mint 10 évig dolgoztam velük


----------



## Hubardoni (2016 Augusztus 11)

Köszönöm válaszodat,"kágyula". Minden eset más és más. És mindenkinek szüksége van egy jó szóra,tanácsra,helyreigazításra és ha nem másra legalább arra,hogy könnyítsen a terhén,leírva,hogy milyen nehézségen megy keresztül. Ezért továbbra is maradok a témánál, és remélem még sok jó dolog fog itt elhangzani, aminek én is és mások is hasznát veszik.Nem pontosan értem,hogy mit jelent az,hogy "több mint 10 évig dolgoztam velük". Ezt aszt jelenti ,hogy alkoholistákkal,vagy azok családjaival foglalkozó szakember vagy??? Mert ha így van,akkor te egy "KINCS" vagy számunkra,teli jó tanácsokkal,ötletekkel, stb. Elnézést ha netán félreértettem! További szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Hubardoni (2016 Augusztus 11)

Ismét van egy kis időm. Még válaszolok arra,hogy milyen teát iszok:- szárított-erdei gyümölcs. Miután kész a tea az apró gyümölcsök kissé megduzzadnak és meg lehet rágcsálni őket,elég finom...Még egy néhány szó arról,hogy ki is az alkoholista. Szerintem nem tartoznak ide azok az emberek akik valamilyen ünnepélyes alkalommal (ünnepek,társas összejövetel,bankett,nyugdíjaztatás,ballagás, esküvő,10,20 éves osztálytalálkozó,hazafelé menet a munkatársakkal stb.,stb.) vagy éppen a zárójelben említett alkalmakkor,mérsékelten fogyasztanak alkoholt. Most itt ne arra gondoljunk,hogy ilyen alkalmak olyan sűrűn vannak,hogy szinte minden napra jut belőle,mert azért éppen mindegyiken nem leszünk ott. Ezek csak példák voltak. Viszont amikor valaki mondjuk rendszeresen,naponta megiszik egy bizonyos mennyiségű alkoholt,bármilyent és lehet az kevés is (végül is ez a kevés relatív, mert akinek mondjuk 2 sör annyit jelent,mint 2 pohár ásványvíz, másnak 2 sör után már akadozik a nyelve...és még sorolhatnám a különlegességeket...) de az eszében egész nap az forgolódik,hogy mennyi idő is van még amíg az "adagjához" juthat, na ő,azt mondhatja,nyugodt lelkiismerettel,hogy:ALKOHOLISTA VAGYOK. Még tovább megyek (talán tapasztalatból beszélek...). Képzeld el,hogy hazajutsz munka után és valami okból,nem jutsz hozzá a porciódhoz,ami otthon kellett volna várjon(mondjuk az asszony kiöntötte...) ! Hű!!! Hát ha kell, képes vagy kilométereket gyalogolni,csakhogy megkapd azt ami véleményed szerint kijár a nehéz (vagy nem...) munkanapod után! Nyugodtan sorold magad az ALKOHOLISTÁK közé,mert ez az igazság! Hát szerintem,ez volna egy mérce (de nem az egyetlen...),ami alapján el tudod magad dönteni,hogy alkoholista vagy,vagy sem! De annyit mondhatok,ha már felmerült benned a kérdés,akkor több mint valószínű,hogy az vagy. De semmi sincs veszve. Borzasztóan sokan legyőzték ezt a betegséget sikeresen és bárkinek lehetséges ez! Nincs kivétel! Jó éjszakát és holnapra,alkoholmentes vidám napot kívánok,mert van ilyen!
2016-08-11 21:45


----------



## alecar (2018 December 1)

Nekem volt anyósom járt a közösségbe, én meg már 95 óta nem iszom alkoholt


----------



## Hubardoni (2018 December 2)

alecar írta:


> Nekem volt anyósom járt a közösségbe, én meg már 95 óta nem iszom alkoholt


Alecar , ha ez így van, akkor csak így tovább! Ha jól számolom az 23 év. Na ez igen! Ez követendő példa. Úgy tűnik , valójában Te már győztél!!!


----------

